# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Singapore Reef Club

## kelstorm

Dear ppl, 
there is a Reef club in singapore.. and it is new.. take your time to see it... coz it is new.. there isn't much posts.. 

Singapore Reef Club

----------


## Killerwhale

who initiated this club ?

----------


## limpc65

Hi,

It is a great site for all Marine craze.
I have been visiting Aquaticquotient, Aquarealms, Arofanatics for the marine portion and realise that there were identical postings at time. This is a waste of effort and time consuming esp. for the hardworking moderators.

With this site caters mainly for marine &amp;quot;seow&amp;quot;,there is no necessity for browsing to other sites after all I dont think the marine &amp;quot;seow&amp;quot; community is so hugh.

To moderators,
You may want to consider a online poll (Cool feature) in Reef Club whether marine &amp;quot;seow&amp;quot; prefers consolidating all effort in just one site.

Just my 2 cents worth.

Lim

----------


## kelstorm

[quote]
----------------
On 9/30/2002 10:07:39 AM 

Hi,

It is a great site for all Marine craze.
I have been visiting Aquaticquotient, Aquarealms, Arofanatics for the marine portion and realise that there were identical postings at time. This is a waste of effort and time consuming esp. for the hardworking moderators.

With this site caters mainly for marine &amp;amp;amp;quot;seow&amp;amp;amp;quot;,there is no necessity for browsing to other sites after all I dont think the marine &amp;amp;amp;quot;seow&amp;amp;amp;quot; community is so hugh.

To moderators,
You may want to consider a online poll (Cool feature) in Reef Club whether marine &amp;amp;amp;quot;seow&amp;amp;amp;quot; prefers consolidating all effort in just one site.

Just my 2 cents worth.

Lim
----------------

well... some of the aquarists here do have both planted and marine tanks in their home.. me for instance.. is one of them.. however, like i always mentioned, aquarium keeping is an art, and your mileage might differs... and as such, i still log on to sgreef.com for ideas and new findings.. 

anyway, IMO, to do a consolidation of all the marine info from all the sites will have a big problem.. either in infracture or admin..anyway, me is loggin to both sites each time i log on.. yes.. i do agree that some info are duplicated.. this can't be help coz some ppl ask that same qns in that respective site and the responder might have answered that question in some other site.. so, just copy and paste..



[ :Grin: ]

----------

